# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблемы при установке обновлений 1С

## Olesya787

Не получается устанавить обновления для Бухгалтерии 8 ред. 1.6. на windows 7, при запуске setup выдает сообщение "ошибка при инсталяции". Устанавливаю обновления с релиза  1.6.18.2-1.6.30.7, в чем может быть дело? 
P.S: предполагаю, что это из-за windows 7? подскажите пожалуйста как быть....

----------


## tamalex

Устанавливаете от имени администратора (правой кнопкой мышки на файле)?
Попробуйте отключить UAC.

----------

